# Obedience lost a great dog!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He was beautiful! Sleep softly, Cash. 
Cyber hugs to all who had the honor of knowing Cash.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry, please tell your friend she has my thoughts and prayers. RIP Cash, exercise finished, sweet boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry. Thoughts and prayers go out to Audrey. Run free sweet Cash.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't say it better than this. My deepest sympathy to all.



Sunrise said:


> He was beautiful! Sleep softly, Cash.
> Cyber hugs to all who had the honor of knowing Cash.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a beautiful boy, so sorry, it takes them so fast.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh that is just terrible... I am so so so sorry for them. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I cry everytime I read your words. Cash was always my favorite Toller. He worked so well for her, not only because of how well she trained him, but because of how much you could tell he loved her. It was obvious too that she would do whatever she could for him, and this past year proved that. I cannot imagine the sorrow and devastation she is feeling at this time. They truely were a remarkable team. I will forever remember his cute little Toller smile, and the times he looked at me asking for a treat. He is quite a loss to the obedience community, and will ecspecially be missed in our region where he was seen winning many HIT/HC awards. We were fortunate to see him at shows, and know what he had to offer us as fellow competitors, I can only imagine how he was in his home life, and the empty space that is there now.

He will be forever remembered by many, and was a great ambassador for the toller breed. Rest in Peace dear boy


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for her loss as well as for those who know them. May I ask how old he was?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sweet face...run free, my friend...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Godspeed sweet beautiful Cash. My thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Angelina said:


> I am so sorry for her loss as well as for those who know them. May I ask how old he was?


He was only 8.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cash*

I am so very, very, sorry to read about Cash.
Please give your friend my condolences.
Eight is so young. What a beautiful boy!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Michele,
My heart goes out to both you and your friend. I shed tears reading your post for what is obviously a loss for you both.
Take care,
Andrea


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

How sad that your friend has had to endure such a devastating loss and so close to Christmas. He looked like a beautiful wise boy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I remember when I was still new to obedience I was considering getting a Toller as my next dog, and kept seeing a Toller in the obedience rankings. Then that same dog became the breed's first OTCH. Kept seeing him in the rankings. A couple more years, and he was the number one dog in the country. The next few years he continued to be in the top of the rankings, and I meet Michelle on here and learn more about Cash because his owner is her trainer and friend. I didn't sleep well last night because obedience lost a great dog, my friend and her dog lost their friend, someone lost a dearly loved companion, and because cancer sucks.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cash was the breeds 1st CH OTCH and I doubt his lifetime OTCH points will ever be beat in Tollers. Her doberman Penny has been gone for 15 years and is still in the Top 25 Dogs in Lifetime OTCH points.. Cash was ahead of Penny's record.. Audrey and Penny were what got me in obedience. Cash was the neatest little dog and had a great sense of humor.. Titan and Cash were inseparable. When I lost my older guy.. I asked Audrey to just come over with Cash and spend time so Titan would have someone...I swore those two would plan naughty things to do in the ring.. Just two weeks ago Cash won OB when Titan made a mistake... Sunday Cash made the mistake and Titan won.. The judge even said to us... I would not let those talk anymore...I would give anything....


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Cash was the breeds 1st CH OTCH and I doubt his lifetime OTCH points will ever be beat in Tollers. Her doberman Penny has been gone for 15 years and is still in the Top 25 Dogs in Lifetime OTCH points.. Cash was ahead of Penny's record.. Audrey and Penny were what got me in obedience. Cash was the neatest little dog and had a great sense of humor.. Titan and Cash were inseparable. When I lost my older guy.. I asked Audrey to just come over with Cash and spend time so Titan would have someone...I swore those two would plan naughty things to do in the ring.. Just two weeks ago Cash won OB when Titan made a mistake... Sunday Cash made the mistake and Titan won.. The judge even said to us... I would not let those talk anymore...I would give anything....


 
Michelle,

Thank you for sharing all of this with us! These fun memories are so great to hear, and remember at a time like this. Once again I am so sorry to all of you for the loss of Cash.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Such a devastating loss, my heartfelt sympathy to both you and your friend.

He was a great dog in every way and his presence will be missed.


----------

